# NX2 Capture unsharp mask



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

In unsharp mask I've got three slider controls. Intensity, radius and threshold. How do I adjust these to get the best from my pictures. And any particular order to follow. TIA


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Threshold I leave as default value. Radius is usually around 1 - 1.2 and adjust the intensity as you wish. Too much radius worsens the picture. I haven't used unsharp mask much is NX2. But it's probably the same as Photoshop in values.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Skyliner34 said:


> Threshold I leave as default value. Radius is usually around 1 - 1.2 and adjust the intensity as you wish. Too much radius worsens the picture. I haven't used unsharp mask much is NX2. But it's probably the same as Photoshop in values.


Int values are 0-100
Rad values are 1-100
Thres values are 0-255


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Sorry for the late reply, have had a power cut 

Radius around 5-8%. Threshold just smoothes it out a little. Mess about with the Radius and Intensity to get what you want :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi , just had a kip on the couch myself after tea. I just wondered if there was a correct way of doing this as I just muck about with them to see what pleases. Wasn't sure if I was doing it correctly. One of those days I must try figuring out how to use histograms too, but they can wait.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

in the GIMP I tend to use 7, 0.7, 10, depending. Try it on different photos, you'll see the effect.

Bret


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Histograms is complicated but useful once you learn it :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> in the GIMP I tend to use 7, 0.7, 10, depending. Try it on different photos, you'll see the effect.
> 
> Bret


What's GIMP? :lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Here's two I played with. Be gentle now but feedback welcome

http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w151/spitfire_035/****rel.jpg​
This one was to learn about Guassian blur
http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w151/spitfire_035/Dreamy****rel.jpg​


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

spitfire said:


> What's GIMP? :lol:


You know fine well what that is.............:thumb::thumb::thumb:

Fould this one of you at the last DW meeting at daves (I didn't think it was that cold)


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

GIMP is freeware that provides a majority of Photoshop's functionality, but at a fraction of the price.

I rescued a photo for a friend a couple of weeks ago; that was using blurring, and then some severe unsharp masking. Worked quite nicely.

Problem with USM (as it's known) is that it can be very, very obvious. for each situation you need to assess just how far you can go.

Bret


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Grinnall v8 said:


> You know fine well what that is.............:thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> Fould this one of you at the last DW meeting at daves (I didn't think it was that cold)


That's scarier than Madyn withoot his teeth in:lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

So can anyone tell me what basic difference there is between High Pass and Unshark Mask


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Highpass?

Here some photos so you can see what happens.

I got a new toy today.

All with 1/180, F8 (i think...) off-camera flash, triggered with the on cam flash; background is paper, the off-cam flash diffused through paper (it's to the left of the key).

photo out of the camera










white balance repair to temp 8206









100% crop of the area - the top of the key itself, the engraving










after USM; radius 6, amount 0.6, threshold 5










this is the full pic afterwards: look very closely at the grain of the stainless and also the crossbar of the A. The USM is overdone for this situation!










Hope this helps.

Bret


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

so what does the High Pass filter do, anyone?


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Spitfire, you have PM


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> Spitfire, you have PM


Thanks Gary, I'll go have a read at that now.

Meanwhile I had anothe play with Gaussian blurr.

This is the original.










First attempt with GB
http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w151/spitfire_035/Running****rel.jpg
Second attempt with a lot less GB









Feel free to show me what can be done by having a play with it.:thumb:


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Had a go mate

gassian 2.0









Lens blur 10% hexagon









also found this on another forum about sharpening dont know if its any use to you



> The nice part is the sharpening controls. OK so how do you set it up for jpegs.
> 
> Go to EDIT> Preferences> FILE HANDLING. and tick "prefer jpegs in Adobe Camera RAW.
> 
> ...


Don't know if you use raw or jpegs but its new to me so it might help someone


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

mteam said:


> Had a go mate
> 
> gassian 2.0
> 
> ...


I'm a complete newbie :newbie: to any sort of image editing other than what you get in the most basic of programs, so i've a lot to learn. I've started using raw as I like to play around with the images to see what can be done. I need more structure to my workflow but first I need to learn what each funtions do what? I like what I've been hearing about NX capture so I'm sticking with that in the meantime. I think I've learned about 0.5% of what it's capable of so far. A long long way to go


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Lol I knew you were using NX2 the title gave it away, don't now why I posted about photoshop

maybe this might be ok for you NX2resource guide you've probably already seen it

just trying to give a bit back as you've been really helpful to me :thumb:

thanks


----------

